# Keine 144 Hz trotz Neuem Monitor



## Agarack (2. Juni 2017)

Hallo Community,

habe mir heute einen ASUS MG248Q Bildschirm gekauft und ihr dann auch gleich angeschlossen. Nun habe ich das Problem das ich nur 60 Fps zusammen bekomme oder teilweise sogar weniger.
Angeschlossen habe ich den Monitor mit dem Mitgeliefertem Display Port Kabel, Treiber habe ich auch installiert. Den Treiber meiner Karte natürlich auch.
Erkannt wird er und an sich funktioniert er auch ohne Probleme.

Habe auch in den Anteigeeinstellungen>Adaptereigenschaften auf 144 Hz umgestellt und Auflösung ist auch auf 1920x1080.

Meine Graka ist eine Radeon RX480 Power Color 

Hoffe auf schnelle Hilfe 

Gruß Aaron


----------



## SuddenDeathStgt (2. Juni 2017)

> Nun habe ich das Problem das ich nur 60 Fps zusammen bekomme oder teilweise sogar weniger.


Welche Soft & Settings (Games & Einstellungen) werden genutzt?



> Habe auch in den Anteigeeinstellungen>Adaptereigenschaften auf 144 Hz umgestellt...


Dann wird der Moni auch mit 144Hz befeuert. Welche weitere Hardware (Prozi etc.) steht denn noch zur Verfügung?


----------



## Agarack (2. Juni 2017)

Überwiegen Overwatch oder Playerunknowns ...
hab in overwatch alles auf ultra aber das zu ändern hab ich auch noch net versucht ^^

Mainboard: AM3+ ASUS M5A97 R2.0
CPU: AM3+ AMD FX-8320 8MB (8x 3.5 GHz)
Kühlung: Thermalright HR-02 Macho Rev. B
RAM: 2x DDR3 8GB / 1600 Kingston KVR16n11/8
Speicher: FLASH SSD 120GB 2,5" Samsung 840 EVO S-ATA III
HD 3,5" SATAIII 1TB WD10EZEX

also mit den einstellungen auf Hoch habe ich ca 120 fps


----------



## SuddenDeathStgt (2. Juni 2017)

Das Player-Dings ist ja noch early, bestenfalls Beta & da sind die Frames ~normal.^^
Drossle für Overwatch testhalber mal die Settings & dann sollten auch die Frames ansteigen. Falls nicht, dann überprüfe mal deinen CPU-Takt @Spielelast, denn Visheras drosseln gerne mal den Takt @Last und das besonders im Sommer bzw. wenn halt die Kühlung nicht ausreicht.


----------



## Chinaquads (2. Juni 2017)

Edit: hier stand unsinn.


----------



## Schnuetz1 (2. Juni 2017)

Wenn du nur 60 oder weniger FPS hast, dann ist deine Hardware einfach zu schwach.

Zum Thema Ultra-Settings:
Warum mussen es immer Ultra-Details sein? User-Special von Ion
Warum mussen es immer noch Ultra-Details sein? [User-Special von Ion]


----------



## SuddenDeathStgt (2. Juni 2017)

> also mit den einstellungen auf Hoch habe ich ca 120 fps


Na wunderbar & dann ist die Graka @Ultra einfach nicht potent genug. Bei deiner Hardware ist alles i.O. & 144Hz sind ja auch am Start....


----------



## Agarack (2. Juni 2017)

Trotzdem danke obwohl ich ja eig hätte selbst drauf kommen können


----------



## SuddenDeathStgt (2. Juni 2017)

Du sagst es....


----------



## IICARUS (2. Juni 2017)

Die 480 kommt vergleichsweise wie eine GTX 980 oder GTX 1060.
Ich habe eine 1070 verbaut und komme in Overwatch mit Episch auf 100-115 FPS.
Ganz selten auf 120 FPS oder knapp darüber.

Mit Ultra komme ich auf etwa 130-140 FPS +/-.
Bei meinem Monitor brauche ich aber nur 120FPS, da ja 120 Hz.
Daher lass ich Overwatch mit Ultra am laufen.

Wobei wenn ich auf Episch zwischen 100-115 FPS habe auch kein Großen Unterschied merke und ich es auch damit laufen lassen könnte.
G-Sync habe ich nicht, aber ich konnte auch auf Overwatch bestimmen das nur 100 FPS erreicht werden und dann die HZ im Spiel auch auf 100 setze.


----------



## teachmeluv (2. Juni 2017)

Der Monitor hat doch Free-Sync bzw. Adaptive-Sync. Warum aktivierst du das nicht?


----------



## Agarack (2. Juni 2017)

Hab ich doch?


----------



## Skrondgar (2. Juni 2017)

Gut, dann hast du alles richtig gemacht. Wenn du natürlich die vollen 144 Hz willst, dann musst du die Einstellungen runterschrauben bis du 144 min FPS erreichst. In dem Fall hättest du aber auch kein Freesync gebraucht


----------



## teachmeluv (2. Juni 2017)

Leider sind die RX-Karten einfach nicht so leistungsstark, um bei entsprechenden Details in FHD 144 FPS zu liefern. Daher das Free-Sync.

Aber damit sehen sogar FPS unter 60 noch deutlich flüssiger aus als auf 'normalen' Monitoren. Dann kann man hier nicht mehr viel machen, außer mind. eine GTX 1070 zu empfehlen, damit Overwatch 144 FPS für 144 Hz liefert


----------



## Agarack (2. Juni 2017)

Ne dann lieber die Einstellungen ein wenig runter is billiger


----------



## Skrondgar (2. Juni 2017)

Äh, ja klar. Nur genau für diesen Fall gibt es doch Freesync. Die Leistung deiner Karte schwankt, die Hz-Zahl passt sich an. Wie sehr Progamer bist du, dass du 144 Hz brauchst?

EDIT: Ich habe den gleichen Bildschrim und zocke damit CS:GO. Es macht nicht den riesen Unterschied. Freesync aber schon, obgleich ich in CS immer 144 FPS oder mehr habe.


----------



## Agarack (2. Juni 2017)

Wenn ich nach Sachen gehe die ich eig nicht unbedingt brauch wär meine Wohnung nich so voll 
Ich wills halt einfach xD


----------



## teachmeluv (2. Juni 2017)

Ist doch in Ordnung. Aber du merkst, dass es einfach schwierig ist mit deiner vorhandenen GraKa. Aber da gibt es ja eine Menge Stell-Schrauben, um an die 144 FPS zu kommen, sieht dann ggf. nicht mehr so toll aus. Aber das wurde zu CS 1.6 Zeiten oder sogar bei Quark 3 (Name absichtlich geändert) gemacht, dass Pro-Gamer teilweise in 640x480 gespielt haben und die Details künstlich über eigene Configs runter, damit die FPS auf > 500 gehen


----------



## Schnuetz1 (2. Juni 2017)

teachmeluv schrieb:


> Aber das wurde zu CS 1.6 Zeiten oder sogar bei Quark 3 (Name absichtlich geändert) gemacht, dass Pro-Gamer teilweise in 640x480 gespielt haben und die Details künstlich über eigene Configs runter, damit die FPS auf > 500 gehen



Ist heute zum Teil auch noch so. Kenne mich bei CS nicht aus, aber bei WoT ist das normal.


----------



## Agarack (2. Juni 2017)

Ich muss nochmal an den schrauben ein wenig drehen aber hatte dann keine Zeit mehr dann werd ich ja sehn was dabei noch raus kommt


----------



## teachmeluv (2. Juni 2017)

Schnuetz1 schrieb:


> Ist heute zum Teil auch noch so. Kenne mich bei CS nicht aus, aber bei WoT ist das normal.



Wen interessiert auch Grafik bei solchen Spielen, dafür wurde der SP erfunden. Ich habe BF1 auch alles auf min-med (außer Mesh auf Ultra), um maximale FPS zu haben


----------



## Skrondgar (2. Juni 2017)

Bleib bei 1080p und "schieb die Regler nach links". Dann vorsichtig die Einstellungen verbessern. Eben so, dass du immer 144 FPS hast, auch bei Einbrüchen.


----------



## Agarack (3. Juni 2017)

Hab nochmal ne Frage spiele jezt mit niedrigstgen Einstellungen aber troztdem habe ich extreme  einbrüche so das ich nur mit 100 oder 80 fps spiele und es ruckelt ohne ende 
Woran könnte das liegen?


----------



## teachmeluv (3. Juni 2017)

Wenn du die Leistung der Grafikkarte runter drehst, wird der Prozessor mehr belastet. Und deiner schafft offenbar nicht mehr FPS bzw keine 144. 

Gesendet von meinem m8 mit Tapatalk


----------



## Agarack (3. Juni 2017)

Toll könnt ja auch mal gut laufen


----------



## teachmeluv (3. Juni 2017)

Dann musst du mehr Geld ausgeben. Deswegen gibt es nicht nur eine Grafikkarte und nur einen Prozessor  

Gesendet von meinem m8 mit Tapatalk


----------



## IICARUS (3. Juni 2017)

Im Grunde hast du dir für deine Hardware den falschen Monitor gekauft, denn FPS und Hz sollten immer nahe beieinander sein, was bei dir halt nun das Problem ist.
In deinem Fall wärst du mit 60 Hz besser gefahren, da du 60 FPS eher erreichen wirst.

Du kannst versuchen die Hz des Monitors auf 100 oder weniger zu setzen, so das es wieder mit den FPS passen wird.
Denke daran das in manchen Spielen auch die HZ des Monitors eingestellt werden müssen.

Normalerweise müsste das freesync des Monitors die Hz an die FPS anpassen.


----------



## teachmeluv (3. Juni 2017)

Ich verweise nochmal auf FreeSync. Damit wirkt das Bild auch bei unter 60FPS flüssiger. Und wenn sich die Frequenz deinen FPS anpasst, macht das Spielen von Overwatch trotzdem Spaß. Ich habe diesen Monitor übrigens selber hier stehen. 

Gesendet von meinem m8 mit Tapatalk


----------



## Agarack (3. Juni 2017)

Noch kann ich den monitor ja umtauschen hab den ja erst gekauft 
Und mein alter hat ja 60Hz aber kein freesync
Freesync is ja auch aktiv


----------



## JoM79 (3. Juni 2017)

Was willst du denn haben?
Konstante 144Hz ohne Freesync oder variable Hz mit Freesync?


----------



## Agarack (3. Juni 2017)

Konstant 144 wär mir an liebsten


----------



## JoM79 (3. Juni 2017)

Dann schalt Freesync aus oder stell deine Spiele so ein, dass du dauerhaft 144fps hast.


----------



## Agarack (3. Juni 2017)

Ok werd ich probiern


----------



## Skrondgar (4. Juni 2017)

Agarack schrieb:


> Noch kann ich den monitor ja umtauschen hab den ja erst gekauft
> Und mein alter hat ja 60Hz aber kein freesync
> Freesync is ja auch aktiv



Nee, dann schick den Neuen zurück und behalte den Alten. Läuft doch mit 60 Hz alles besser.


----------



## Agarack (5. Juni 2017)

Werd ihn wohl zurück geben, selbst auf niedrigsten Einstellungen und ohne freesync schaff ich nicht konstant die 144 Fps
Danke trotzdem an alle die mir geholfen haben


----------



## Chinaquads (5. Juni 2017)

Das liegt aber eher an dem langsamen Prozessor. Behalt doch den Monitor, er hat doch freesync, dafür ist das doch da, das man schwankende FPS auffängt und Reading vermeidet

Gesendet von meinem NEM-L51 mit Tapatalk


----------



## Agarack (5. Juni 2017)

Hatte ja auch net funktioniert mit freesync hatte ich immer ruckler und es wurde unspielbar 
Da spar ich mir lieber das Geld und investier erstmal in ne neue CPU den neuen Monitor kann ich danach immernoch kaufen


----------



## JoM79 (5. Juni 2017)

Du hast doch mit Freesync genauso viel fps, wie ohne und die Ruckler sollten dadurch vermieden werden.


----------



## Agarack (5. Juni 2017)

War aber nicht so hatte mit freesync immer wesentlich weniger fps und mehr Probleme als ohne 
Aber warum weis ich auch nicht


----------



## SuddenDeathStgt (6. Juni 2017)

Free-u. GSync sollte die Leistung nicht beeinflussen & wenn, dann sicherlich nicht spürbar. Ich hab immer ~die gleiche Frames, egal ob GSync on/off. Vorausgesetzt, ich befinde mich im GPU-Limit.
Ich vermute eher mal bei dir unterschiedliche Szenen/Abschnitte...



> Da spar ich mir lieber das Geld und investier erstmal in ne neue CPU


Ja, irgendwo muss man halt Prioritäten setzen & eine schnellere CPU wird dir auch mehr Frames generieren, vorausgesetzt, man befindet sich nicht dauerhaft im GPU-Limit.^^


----------



## Agarack (6. Juni 2017)

Hatte wirklich Probleme mit auch richtig extrem eben aber naja is ja erstmal egal 

Werd dann wohl ma auf intel umsteigen i7 oder so weis noch net genau kenn mich da noch net so aus könnt ihr was empfehlen? 
Und wenn ich auf den wechseln würde, würde mein CPU kühler da noch passen oder muss ich den auch tauschen??


----------



## IICARUS (6. Juni 2017)

Mit den neuen AMD Prozessoren bekommst du zur Zeit viel Leistung mit wenig Geld.
Die neuen Intel Prozessoren werden Takt freudiger sein, aber auch wesentlich mehr kosten.


----------



## SuddenDeathStgt (6. Juni 2017)

Schau dir mal Testberichte zu den Ryzen-Prozies näher an & da wirst Du natürlich auch hier fündig. Da bekommt man mMn eine sehr sehr gute Anwenderleistung & sehr gute Spieleleistung für den €.
Auf Intel oder i7 umsteigen ist nicht mehr zwingend erforderlich & da hat AMD "die Hausaufgaben" gut erledigt. Nach der ganzen Zeitspanne (ab Bulli/Vishera) & aktuellem Fertigungsprozess war das aber auch nicht anders zu erwarten.^^


----------



## Agarack (6. Juni 2017)

Ok danke


----------

